# تسجيل بيانات مرضى فيروس c بموقع وزارة الصحة والسكان



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*تسجيل بيانات مرضى فيروس c بموقع وزارة الصحة والسكان*​






*شرح طريقة التقديم والتسجيل وإضافة البيانات فى موقع nccvh التابع لوزارة الصحة المصرية والذى من خلاله سيتم توزيع علاج عقار فيروس سى على المرضى والمُصابين، وذلك بعد أن أعلن وزير الصحة الدكتور عادل عدوى فى مؤتمر خاص بالإعلان عن بداية العلاج لمرضى فيروس سى والخطوات الخاصة بمراحل الحصول على العقار الجديد للمرضى، أعلن سيادة الوزير عن إطلاق موقع جديد لتسجيل المرضى والراغبين فى الحصول علي العلاج والعقار الجديد به.*
*وصرح الوزير عادل عدوى خلال المؤتمر بأنه تم إطلاق الموقع الإلكترونى الجديد http://www.nccvh.org.eg ليقوم مرضى فيروس سى بتسجيل بياناتهم على الموقع الجديد إستعداداً لبدء إعطائهم الدواء والعقار العلاجى الجديد، كما أوضح أن بدء التسجيل بالموقع سيكون بداية من يوم الخميس المُقبل 18 سبتمبر 2014.*
*كما أوضح الوزير أنه تم إطلاق الموقع الجديد ليقوم كل المرضى بتسجيل بياناتهم فى الموقع حتى تتم إتاحة فرصة أخذ العلاج للجميع مؤكداً أن العقار الجديد سيحصل عليه المواطنين دون التفريق بينهم فى ظل شفافية ومساواة بين الجميع دون التفرقة بين القادر وغير القادر.*
*البيانات اللازمة للتسجيل على الموقع الإلكترونى للحصول على عقار سوفالدى:*
*– الرقم القومى أو الإسم الرباعى الخاص بالمريض*
*– الإجابة على السؤال الذى يتم طرحه على المريض للتأكد من شخصية المريض*
*– طباعة ورقة يتم عليها تسجيل بعض البيانات الشخصية من خلال الموقع*
*الشروط اللازمة للحصول على عقار سوفالدى:*
*– أن يتراوح سن المريض بين 18:70 سنة*
*– أن لا يكون المريض مصاباً بمرض الفشل الكلوى*​للدخول للموقع من خلال الرابط التالى:
http://www.nccvh.org.eg*
من الضرورى التسجيل فى* *الموقع الجديد الخاص بالتأمين الصحى*
http://www.hio.gov.eg/Ar/Pages/sof.aspx


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يشفى كل مريض
بس سؤال هو فين  اختراع الجيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا يشفى كل مريض
> بس سؤال هو فين اختراع الجيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


* الى الان لم يتم الاعلان عنه !!!!*
*ولا نسبق الاحداث*
*لربما يكون هناك منفعه منه*
*المهم ربنا يشفى كل مريض*​


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*تلقى الموقع الالكترونى 120 الف طلبا من **مرضى "فيروس سي" (إلتهاب الكبد الوبائي) للحصول على عقار "سوفالدي" المعالج، بعد يوم واحد من بدء تلقي الطلبات، وفق ما أعلن وزير الصحة المصري عادل عدوي.*
*وقال عدوي في بيان له مساء أمس الجمعة إن "عدد مرضى فيروس سي الذين سجلوا بياناتهم على الموقع الإلكتروني، والراغبين في الحصول على عقار سوفالدي وصل إلى 120 ألف مريض منذ إطلاق الموقع صباح الخميس"، موضحاً أن "90 في المائة من المسجّلين على الموقع هم من المصريين في الداخل، و10 في المائة من المصريين المقيمين في الخارج في دول عدة، منها الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وكندا والسعودية والإمارات والهند".*


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*مخترع سوفالدى يعلن عن دواء جديد لعلاج فيروس "سى" هدية لمصر*​*الأربعاء، 24 سبتمبر 2014 - 05:55 م *
*كتبت أمل علام*

*أعلن البروفوسير ريموند شينازى، مخترع عقار سوفالدى، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه سيساعد مصر فى علاج فيروس سى لإمكانية التخلص منه، وذلك بمنحها تركيبة خاصة لعلاج فيروس سى يتم تصنيعها فى مصر دون الاستعانة بالشركات الأجنبية. وقال إن هذا العقار الجديد سيتم تصنيعه من قبل شركات الدواء المصرية، حيث سيكون هدية للشعب المصرى دون مقابل، حتى يصل للمرضى المصريين بسعر زهيد جدًا. وقال: "إذا تمكنا من تصنعيه فى مصر يمكن إعطاؤه للشعب المصرى بدون مقابل وهذا أملى"، جاء ذلك خلال حضور البروفوسير ريموند شينازى بمؤتمر الدورة التدريبية لأمراض الكبد والجهاز الهضمى المنعقد حاليا فى القاهرة. *​


----------



## BITAR (21 يناير 2015)

*الموقع الجديد لحجز سوفالدى التابع للتأمين الصحى*
هنا​


----------

